

Snowden: 'Not all spying bad' but NSA program 'divorced from reason' - azth
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57617680-38/snowden-not-all-spying-bad-but-nsa-program-divorced-from-reason/

======
azth
A couple of quotes from the article

> The people at the working level at the NSA, CIA, or any other member of the
> [Intelligence Community] are not out to get you. They're good people trying
> to do the right thing, and I can tell you from personal experience that they
> were worried about the same things I was.

> "I think a person should be able to dial a number, make a purchase, send an
> SMS, write an e-mail, or visit a Web site without having to think about what
> it's going to look like on their permanent record."

